
Show HN: Fabrica – Create data-driven web apps without writing code - erjiang
https://www.fabrica.dev/
======
erjiang
Hi HN! Excited to show what I've been working on to everyone, and happy to
answer any questions here. This started as a way to scratch my itch for
something that would let me skip a lot of the yak-shaving for my various ideas
and projects that I wanted to get up and running quickly. Let me know what you
think!

------
sharemywin
you might want to put how many users the app can have. even if it's unlimited
for all plans.

~~~
erjiang
Thanks for the good idea! I'll stick that in the pricing chart.

